# Should I purchase insurance now?



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

So, I am currently driving a vehicle not in my name. The car is insured, but my name is not on insurance. Was going to use this vehicle to Uber with. Question is, should I purchase insurance in my name and upload now? My background check still says pending, but I have read of quite a few people being allowed to drive before the background check was completed. How many of you were able to drive after all of your documents were uploaded(before you received notification that your background check had been completed)? I do not want to waste money purchasing insurance in my name if for whatever reason I am not approved. So, should I purchase the insurance and upload the documentation now, or wait?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

New2Uber15 said:


> So, I am currently driving a vehicle not in my name. The car is insured, but my name is not on insurance. Was going to use this vehicle to Uber with. Question is, should I purchase insurance in my name and upload now? My background check still says pending, but I have read of quite a few people being allowed to drive before the background check was completed. How many of you were able to drive after all of your documents were uploaded(before you received notification that your background check had been completed)? I do not want to waste money purchasing insurance in my name if for whatever reason I am not approved. So, should I purchase the insurance and upload the documentation now, or wait?


I'd wait TIL you pass BG check and then buy insurance or if it's a family member you can get added to their policy which will make it cheaper for you.


----------

